# Other Pets



## Dave D (Dec 29, 2007)

Well going on long with some of the other posts, here are some of my other pets.

Little T - Our English Bulldog







My wife says we look a lot alike.






Little T and his buddy Bear






A couple snakes
















Thats about it other then two other cats, one that looks identical to the one above and the other one is the fat cat. She is hard to take pictures of becuase she just lays around and looks like a cute white blob of fur.

Dave


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice pics Dave. Don't worry your dog is very handsome! LOL


----------



## barbie69 (Dec 29, 2007)

Awwww what an adorable puppy!! And the picture with him huggin' the kitty is great!!
Pastel, spider?? Beautiful BP's!! Are those the only morphs you have or do you have any others? I have one pastel named Phillip or Prince Charming, he goes by both. LOL and I also have some 100% hets I am raising to breed, I have yellow ghosts and albinos as hets and someday hope for my own baby visual morphs.


----------



## cvalda (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics! The bulldog is AWESOME!


----------



## Dave D (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. 
I have an albino female, and het male as well, and a couple het clown females that growing fast. So hopefully I'll be hatching out some cool stuff in the next few years. Cant wait!

The cat and the dog are the best of friends, we find them sleeping like that a couple times a week. Which is pretty strange considering that we adopted that cat and it wouldnt be uncommon to not see him for days at a time. He used to be so jittery and would hide, and run away from us all the time. Once we got the pup the cat made a huge turn around, he is still a little jittery but I can actually pet him now.

Dave


----------



## Cam (Dec 29, 2007)

What a great group of animals you have over there!
Fun pics


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Great pics wonderful looking family.


----------

